# Car Locks?



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

My locks stick a lot, i was wondering if there is a place that can replace them or repair them?


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i don't have help for you but i have the same problem so if you find a fix please let me know only my driver door unlocks sometime now


----------

